# Front bag system for H-bars?



## Freedivewi (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a frame bag for my new Pugsley and thought about going with bags for the rest of the set up instead of tinkering with racks to put my panniers on. There will be no issues with the seat bag, but I'm wondering what kind of sling/roll/bag will gig on a set of Titec H-bars? 
Any photos or links you could post would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I use a Revelate Sling with a Sea to Summit Big River 20L dry bag. Fits and works perfectly IMO. The straps of the Sling fit right down near the stem and fit through the loops of the bag. I use it to hold my sleeping bag and pad, and could even hold some clothes if needed. The dry bag keeps my sleeping bag dry and I can just take the whole thing off and chuck it in my tent. Bad phone picture, sorry.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Found another picture with a different angle.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

They don't make the handlebar sling anymore, but they have the Harness, which is like the sling, but better. However, if you liked the old sling a little more like I did, head over to Oveja Nega threadworks, where they have the front end loader. I have one if you have any questions about it. It doesn't use velcro to attach to the bars anywhere, but instead uses locking adjustable straps, which make removal and installation a little more difficult, but IMO I don't mind because that's usually a one time hit.

I am putting mine on butterfly bars, not Jones bars, so I need to be a little more careful with where the mounts are positioned, hence me looking in to this a little more.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*Porcelain Rocket Handlebar Bag*

I have the Jones Aluminum Loop bar and the HBag fits quite well with main threaded between all the cables with enuf room for steering w/o line stretch. I can then put second integral component bag on the front of that.

I also asked Scott to put an outside open zippered sleeve pocket so I can have access to my tracking device ie. InReach. Really happy with this bag and still playing around with what it can accommodate; gear and clothing wise for a longer winter solo trip I am just getting ready for


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Works great - almost no bounce whatsoever - less than with a standard handlebar.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

As someone posted above the Porcelain Rocket bags work fine with the various Jones H-bars...:thumbsup:


----------



## FoldersUnite (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Big Papa, could you post up some more pictures of the Revelate sling in action? Without dry bag and with dry bag. I have one, but have never been very happy with the performance, but maybe I'm just attaching it wrong.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I've used a Revelate sling, the old one, but tbh the only advantage it has over 2 webbing straps is the protection from stem rub. I made a harness for my H's, basically a 2-rung ladder shape with pull-buckles - works fine. Pad the stem and all's good. The truss fork or a loop bar does help eliminate the headtube rub issue.
The main thing I found with H's is to pack the bar roll narrower to avoid control / grip interferance.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

FoldersUnite said:


> Hi Big Papa, could you post up some more pictures of the Revelate sling in action? Without dry bag and with dry bag. I have one, but have never been very happy with the performance, but maybe I'm just attaching it wrong.


I'll see if I can't dig it out and snap some pics. I have been super happy with it and think it works great. What kind of issues are you having?


----------



## FoldersUnite (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm just having trouble using the sling in conjunction with the small pocket. When I attach my dry bag and put the pocket over top, the stability is pretty bad and I find the dry bag bounces around too much. Perhaps I just need a better set of instructions on how to attach the sling and pocket.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## SEC (Feb 4, 2013)

My hubby and I have been using the Revelate sweet roll and love it. Pics on the website are accurate. Haven't experienced a lot of rain in it, and we live in the desert so not a huge consideration, but you could seam grip and it'd prob be waterproof


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

The new and reworked Harness from Revelate works really well in terms of providing a firm & bounce free hold on pretty much any sized stuff sack. I'm using it with Jones Loop Bars, strapping it to the inner bars with the provided foam spacers. The cables I rout over the top, except front brake housing, which needs to long enough to go outside of the whole thingy.

The Harness is well made, but a tad on the heavy side. This undoubtedly helps stabilize bulky and weighty items. My son has the diminutive Sweet Roll which works well for shorter races and quick overnighters.

Only problem with the Harness/Loop bar application is access to an accessory Pocket. I don't have any of these, but it looks like the outer loop of the Jones bar would interfere. Attaching the Harness to this part of the bar has not worked very well for me, however.


----------



## bsgerig (Dec 9, 2009)

Where was this picture taken? just curious. I run a similar setup with my Mary bars.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a Sweet Roll on my Jones Loop bars. I prefer attaching it to the forward loop as that means I still have access to the front pocket and it's less strain on the brake/gear cables. I run quite a short (70mm) stem. If it was longer, I guess the weight might be too far out in front?


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

*One option*









I just finished this bag for a customer with loop bars. He wanted an accessory/map bag on top that was removable depending on equipment needs. The main handlebar bag in the photo is the larger of the two versions that I make but the smaller bag also fit. He found he could anchor the bag to the leading or trailing bar but when it was anchored to both it was very solid.

good luck,

Andrew


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

greenwater said:


> View attachment 777877
> 
> 
> I just finished this bag for a customer with loop bars. He wanted an accessory/map bag on top that was removable depending on equipment needs. The main handlebar bag in the photo is the larger of the two versions that I make but the smaller bag also fit. He found he could anchor the bag to the leading or trailing bar but when it was anchored to both it was very solid.
> ...


That is a great looking bar and bag combo Andrew. 
I just ordered a Jones H-bar for my 29er Rails to Trails bike and might be looking for something like this.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i've got some pics on my flickr of my revelate set up on loop bars and h bars if it helps?

Flickr: dRj0n's Photostream

some recent on the krampus, some on a pink IF and some on a vertigo ti w fox fork...


----------

